# Вопрос об осанке



## stahh (3 Дек 2007)

Доброго дня! Уважаемые доктора, у меня вопрос по поводу правильной осанки. Имеются проблемы с позвоночником(протрузии и тд.). Вот решил следить за своей осанкой, т.к. считаю себя немного сутулым.Последний месяц стараюсь ходить и сидеть ровно, держать грудь колесом, на ночь подкладываю валик под спину. Вопрос в следующем - как скоро спина привыкнет к новому положению и, если привыкнет, то по какому принципу? Мышцы её будут держать или сам позвоночник выпрямится? Или теперь всегда придёться её "насильно" держать в таком положении?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Дек 2007)

*Вопрос об осанке.*

Сперва попробуйте вот это:
*Проба на наличие и причину гиперкифоза.*

Встаньте спиной к стене, выпрямите спину без особого напряжения и постарайтесь коснуться стены пятками, ягодицами, лопатками и затылком.

1. Если вы касаетесь, стены пятками, ягодицами, лопатками и затылком, то едва ли у вас есть гиперкифоз.
2. Если вы касаетесь, стены пятками, ягодицами, лопатками и не касаетесь затылком, то гиперкифоз у вас есть.

Теперь максимально, с напряжением выпрямите спину.

1. Если вы касаетесь, стены пятками, ягодицами, лопатками и затылком. То гиперкифоз обусловлен слабостью мышц спины и привычкой быть согнутым. Тренировки ваш главный помощник в избавлении от проблемы.
2. Если вы касаетесь, стены пятками, ягодицами, лопатками и не касаетесь затылком или касаетесь затылком, но при этом отрывается ягодицы, то гиперкифоз обусловлен особенностями развития костно-связочного аппарата.
Возможно наличие врожденной патологии – болезни Шоэрман - Мау и вам следует обратиться к врачу.


----------



## stahh (5 Дек 2007)

*Вопрос об осанке.*



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сперва попробуйте вот это:
> *Проба на наличие и причину гиперкифоза.*
> 
> Встаньте спиной к стене, выпрямите спину без особого напряжения и постарайтесь коснуться стены пятками, ягодицами, лопатками и затылком.
> ...




Большое спасибо за отклик! 
Попробовал. Легко коснулся всеми частями. good Однако всё равно считаю себя немного сутулым и хочу приучить спину к осанке гимнаста:prankster2:  Но вопрос открыт . Когда-же спина привыкнет и будет сама себя так держать?


----------



## Helen (5 Дек 2007)

> Но вопрос открыт . Когда-же спина привыкнет и будет сама себя так держать?



Настройтесь на долгий период, даже на всю жизнь. Занимайтесь спортом, каждое утро напоминайте себе о правильной осанке, встав к стене перед выходом их дома, и постепенно привычка будет выработана. 

Сколько Вам лет? Это тоже имеет значение.


----------



## stahh (5 Дек 2007)

Helen написал(а):


> Настройтесь на долгий период, даже на всю жизнь. Занимайтесь спортом, каждое утро напоминайте себе о правильной осанке, встав к стене перед выходом их дома, и постепенно привычка будет выработана.
> 
> Сколько Вам лет? Это тоже имеет значение.




29


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Дек 2007)

Будет и 80


----------



## stahh (7 Дек 2007)

Добавлено через 1 минуту 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Будет и 80



До 80 с осанкой гимнастаyahoo !


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Дек 2007)

А сравните 80 летнего йога и 80 летнего культуриста и даже гимнаста (если найдёте).
Кто вам больше нравиться?


----------

